# pay models do you give them pictures?



## Charliedelta (Jun 24, 2015)

I put up a casting call on model mayhem where I offered to pay the models. I figured I would get someone better than most of the bad experiencies I had with TFPs. The shoots will be strictly for my portfolio expansion, nothing commercial or anything. While discussing the shoots, a lot of models asked me to have the pictures. Do you guys give them? I mean, I understand it could be good networking, but shouldn't then be a TF? Why would I shoot the pictures, edit them, give them to her, and then even pay her?  It's just that I thought that if I paid the model, the pictures would be mine.
Am I missing something?


----------



## tirediron (Jun 24, 2015)

If I'm paying for her time, she pays for pictures.  If it's a trade, then I get her time, she (or he) gets my images.  There's no such things as a free lunch!


----------



## Designer (Jun 24, 2015)

Beginning models don't always know the rules.  Just explain the rules to her.


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Jun 25, 2015)

Write out a contract and have her/him sign it


----------



## ronlane (Jun 25, 2015)

You're the one paying, so as I see it, YOU make the rules. If you want to give them one of the best, then that is your business.

As for me, I would have to agree with John and Soulful. No free lunch and spell it out in the contract. That way there is no questions about what you are paying for and what they are expected and get.


----------

